# Cozette Needs Surgery Again-- Hip Dysplasia



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I took Cozette into the vet's today because she was still limping. I was concerned it could possibly be Legg-Calve-Perthes due to the bunny hopping gait she has when running. Her patella had already been checked and it was fine. I asked to have an x-ray, and they found not LCP but hip dysplasia! Both vets at the clinic said they had never seen that in a dog this small (Cozette is under three pounds). But, because she was so small, she compensated for it well enough that the appearance wasn't alarming. The x-rays, however, showed a very bad hip. They had a radiologist look at it too, and he concurred with the diagnosis. They spent a lot of time looking at it before bringing me back in to tell me the news. 

I am beyond upset. She is just eight months old and I can't believe this happened to her. They want to do an osteotomy (excise the femoral head). They did offer to let me take her and the x-rays to an orthopedic specialist, although the vet there has done them before, though not on such a small dog. 

Everyone's advice and prayers would be appreciated. I am just sick about this.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh no, Jackie!! I'm so sorry to hear this! I don't have any experience with hip dysplasia, I do know it's not a common problem in our breed. I will keep you guys in my thoughts! When did the vet want to do the surgery?


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Jackie, you and Cozette are in my thoughts and prayers. I, too, am pretty ignorant about hip dysplasia and although my vet is a 20+ year breeder of Papillons and is an awesome surgeon I personally would have a consult with an orthopedic specialist before making a decision. Best wishes being sent your way.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh Jackie, I am so sad to hear this. Which Vet wants to do the surgery? There is a orthopedic vet in Ventura, or you could go where they sent me in Atwater Village. Animal Speicalty Group. They are actually known for their ortho work. Second opinions are always a good thing. (and you know I trust Dr. G and Dr. V totally)


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jackie - I'm so sorry. I think hip dysplasia and I think German Shepherds, not Maltese. I would definitely consult with an orthopedic surgeon for something like this. I always think in terms of human health issues, all they do every day is this sort of thing, so that's whom I would want doing it. I'm sending prayers.rayer:

Here's a link to the American College of Veterinary Surgeons and info about hip dysplasia and a link to surgeons. See if you can read up on the web about it in small breeds.
ACVS - Hip Dysplasia in Dogs


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

You might want to try to see this guy:

Kirk Wendelburg, DVM


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm so sorry  I know hip dysplasia (and legge calve perthes) both run in some yorkie lines so it does happen to the smaller breeds too.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks for all the support, everyone. I've been crying since I left the vet office, which I know isn't at all helpful but it's just so darn hard. I want to get the surgery done as soon as possible because they said she was in constant pain. I feel like such a bad mommy! I keep reminding myself that she wasn't due for a recheck for three more weeks, but my gut told me to do it sooner, so I'm glad I listened to it. Still, I could have gone last week instead. As far as doing the surgery, the longer we wait the more degeneration will occur, which makes the likelihood of success less. 

I did look at the website you linked to for the orthopedic vet, Pam. I'll see if he can see Cozette in a timely manner-- I'm certainly open to second opinions.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

socalyte said:


> Thanks for all the support, everyone. I've been crying since I left the vet office, which I know isn't at all helpful but it's just so darn hard. I want to get the surgery done as soon as possible because they said she was in constant pain. I feel like such a bad mommy! I keep reminding myself that she wasn't due for a recheck for three more weeks, but my gut told me to do it sooner, so I'm glad I listened to it. Still, I could have gone last week instead. As far as doing the surgery, the longer we wait the more degeneration will occur, which makes the likelihood of success less.
> 
> I did look at the website you linked to for the orthopedic vet, Pam. I'll see if he can see Cozette in a timely manner-- I'm certainly open to second opinions.


 I think you can only get into ASG with a vet referral. But I know they would help you get in there. That's where Dr. Gonda sent me with Lola with her GME. But I think Wendleberg might be the guy for her problem. At least for a consult.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Jackie---I know your pain! :smilie_tischkante:
I have seen 3 ortho surgeons for Kitzi's limp---all w/differing opinions--two in Europe & one in the US! I paid the guy in CA. for an hour's consult and it was worth every cent. For now I am in the "wait" mode and the limp continues accompanied by newly developed screaming (Kitzel's not mine). Ours is definitely not LCPD nor hip-dysplasia. I have learned alot in the last 5 months! What I also have learned is that even the so called "experts" don't agree on gradings, treatment, etc. 
The last guy advised waiting w/"we can always operate." Two days later we had Kitzel running in the LR screaming. :smstarz: He had not exhibited pain before except for the constant limp so the surgeon felt he "was not in pain." Never mind that he would not walk for me more than a few minutes. The surgeon felt he was "being a bit sensitive because he is so small." :smpullhair::smpullhair:
Please keep us up-dated as I will follow this w/special interest. Wishing you all the best & much wisdom!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm so sorry, Jackie. I think if Cozette were mine, I would want to make double-sure the surgery is necessary and I would get the second opinion. Let us know how things go.:grouphug:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh no Jackie!!! I am SO sorry to hear this news...after all you went through with Cozette having to go under twice recently, this is the last thing you need to hear! Like others have said, I would also recommend getting a second opinion from an orthopedic surgeon as soon as you can. If you have any issues getting an appointment with the specialist, sometimes a call from your vet saying that its an urgent matter that needs to be seen ASAP can get you squeezed in for an appointment. That is what we had to do when my cat had to be seen by an oral surgeon/specialist...the front desk told me he was booked until a month from then but my vet called to tell them my cat HAD to be seen ASAP on an emergency basis so they made some room for him on the specialists' calendar the next day. I would definitely try to get Cozette see an ortho specialist for something this serious that needs surgery right away. I am SO sorry...I can only imagine how you must be feeling right now. I hope that the specialist and your vet are able to help turn this around for Cozette. Also, I would notify Cozette's breeder. 

Again, I'm so sorry Jackie


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh no I am so sorry! This is the last thing I would expect to see a maltese have.  Poor girl, I hope you can get her in to see that orthopedic vet ASAP. 

Praying!!!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Poor baby...I will keep Cozette and you in my prayers.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh no! I am so sorry to hear this 
I hope that she will be pain free soon x


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oh wow , i am so sorry , i know absolutely nothing about this but i too would get a sec opinion before the surgery , iwill be praying for your baby girl and u . may god heal her lil body soon .


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh...poor Cozette! Well, I have no experience with hitp diysplasia as I know it is not common in small breeds. With the back problems Bibu had in the past, the best advice I can give you is not to stop at one vet's opinion. We saw some vets that told us he was fine and that he was just whining for attention...that small (spoiled) dogs did that!!!! Another one told us it was just anxiety. Are you kidding me???

We got 4 different opinions and 2 of them were very similar until we decided to have a specialist do a scan. We then were able to figure out what he really had. I would most definitely get at least 1 more opinion and if it doesn't coincide, keep getting opinions. I know how expensive it can get but you want to make your heart at ease when going into surgery which is a big deal. The more opinions you have and the more specialists you see, the more secure you will feel about making the right decision for your baby girl.

Please keep us updated. I'd like to know what other vets tell you. You are an awesome mommy and you will most definitely make the best decision for Cozette. Just follow your heart.

Bibu sends Cozette kisses to ease her pain!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jackie -- I feel so sorry for you and Cozette. I agree that I would definitely get a consult with the Vet that Pam recommended.

I've seen hip dysplasia in toy poodles, but usually it isn't a problem in small dogs. 

Sending lots and lots of prayers for you and Cozette. And please don't feel like a bad Mom -- your instinct told you that something was wrong and you're taking action. 

Hugs to you!!!


----------



## techaide (Mar 13, 2009)

Several years ago I had 3 different vets tell me that my 4 month old lab puppy had hip dysplasia. They all recommended surgery. I took the puppy to a specialist who told me that his hips weren't that bad (by looking at the same x-rays the other vets looked at) and that he wouldn't need surgery. He's almost 3 now and no longer limps. Apparently, he had pulled a muscle or something. You might also want to ask if non-surgical treatments would be an option (supplements, Trixsyn, Lubrisyn, adequan, etc.) Wishing you the best of luck!

Karen


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I had a really long phone conversation with the vet I took Cozette to today. He was kind enough to discuss Cozette's case with a specialist, who concurred with his assessment that she needed surgery. I am vacillating about seeing the specialist-- since my vet would be referring me to the same one that he talked to today. I saw the x-ray yesterday, and it did show a very abnormal joint. So, I'd appreciate thoughts and prayers for wisdom, but whatever we do, I want to do it quickly since her gait is really abnormal so she must be in a good deal of pain. 

Sandi, I am keeping Kitzi in my prayers too. I so sympathize with you-- it is incredibly frustrating to not have answers. Heck, I know the cause in Cozette's case and it's still frustrating! But for him to be screaming in pain-- wow-- that's awful! 

Also, I need to talk to Cozette's breeder, and plan to do it tomorrow. I'm hoping we have a nice discussion-- I'm mainly contacting her so she will be informed as it does impact her breeding program. 

Interestingly, since Yorkies seem to be more susceptible to hip dysplasia than Malteses, I read through Yorkie Talk and what people there had experienced. Apparently the osteotomy is the same type done for Legg-Calve-Perthes, so I've also been able to read the experience of those whose pups have undergone the procedure. I've been reassured to see that most of them have done really well post surgery-- some so well that you'd never know they'd had it done. The thought of removing the femur head still freaks me out, but if it's the right thing to do, of course I'll do it. I held her tonight and cried again-- i'm such a baby I know, but I hate knowing she will be in more pain until she heals.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Praying for your precious Cozette. Hope all goes well with the breeder.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

praying for ur baby !


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'll be praying for Cozette to make a complete recovery.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh Jackie, I am so sorry for your baby and you. Your a wonderful Mommy, hang in there. I don't know anything about these hip/knee problems. But I am going to read about it after seeing this post. I am praying for Cozette :wub: to be pain free soon.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I decided to take Cozette to the specialist tomorrow, and bless Pam's (Pammy4501) heart, she is coming with me to be another set of ears and provide moral support. I'm really anxious, so good thoughts and prayers for wisdom on the part of the specialist is appreciated! 

I haven't yet gotten in contact with her breeder, but will try again when I get off work.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

socalyte said:


> I decided to take Cozette to the specialist tomorrow, and bless Pam's (Pammy4501) heart, she is coming with me to be another set of ears and provide moral support. I'm really anxious, so good thoughts and prayers for wisdom on the part of the specialist is appreciated!
> 
> I haven't yet gotten in contact with her breeder, but will try again when I get off work.


Jackie - terrific. I know you'll feel better with Pam there. I kind of tend to go into a little bit of a stupor at doc visits and an extra set of ears, and very knowledgeable ones at that, will help a lot. Think of any questions you might have tonight tho and write them down on a pad so you don't forget. Good luck tomorrow. We'll all be there too, in spirit. :grouphug: Pam, you're the best.:chili:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

It's great that Pam can go with you to the specialist. I know that she will be a great help -- both for moral support and as a sounding board.

I'm saying huge prayers for little Cozette and sending hugs to you.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Jackie, I'm so sorry to hear about sweet Cozette and her hip dysplasia. I learned something today....I had no idea this could be a problem in small dogs. That is wonderful that Pam is going with you to the specialist. That's what I love about this forum...people are sooooo willing to help each other. It warms my heart. Good luck. You'll be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I am so sorry about Cozette. It's wonderful that Pam will be there to support you. Please keep us posted. We will be praying for SM's Cozette ♥


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jackie -- thinking of you and Cozette (and Pam) today and praying that you have some good news from the Specialist. Will anxiously await an update.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Just waiting to find out what you found out! Kitzi is saying prayers for Cozette because he knows "her pain." So happy Pam could be w/you. Love it when people work together!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

hoping for a good report from specialist , and how sweet of pam to go with u ! hugs !


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Back at work and taking a quick break, so thought I’d update everyone. Pam and I took Cozette to the orthopedic specialist, Dr. Bausman, and he looked her over very thoroughly and reviewed her x-rays. Pam can probably fill you in better than I, because I think I heard one-third of what the surgeon said. On top of being stressed, my ears were ringing from a bout with tinnitus, so it is such a blessing that Pam was there! 

Dr. Bausman’s conclusion was that Cozette definitely has hip dysplasia, I think he said likely from Legg-Calve-Perthes, and does need surgery. I think he was surprised she accommodated for her hip as well as she does, but there is no doubting that the joint can’t be salvaged. So, our choices were a femoral head osteotomy (FHO) versus micro total hip replacement (THR). Going over the pros and cons, I couldn’t see putting her through the THR for a variety of reasons, not the least of which is the fact that at some point it would need to again be replaced. I would also have had to go to another facility and surgeon, plus the procedure is so new, it hasn’t been done enough for me to feel at ease with it. 

I felt so comfortable and confident with Dr. Bausman, and Pam had the same feeling. He was very, very thorough (Cozette was very cooperative-- she’s such a doll-baby!) and answered all my questions. After he left the room, Pam and I discussed everything, and I decided to have him do the surgery. Some of the reasons I opted for that plan is because they do an epidural, use Fentanyl patches and keep the dogs at least 24 hours. After previously experiencing first-night postop trauma with a dog in pain, that was a relief. They actually could do the procedure this afternoon, so after many kisses (and tears on my part), I left her there and will pick her up Saturday morning. 

I’d appreciate your continued good thoughts and prayers for Cozette and her very anxious mommy. I’ll keep you updated when I hear from Dr. Bausman after her surgery. 

Hopefully Pam will check in and correct anything I misheard or misunderstood and fill in the gaps. I think she had a much better grasp of what was discussed than I did, so she can give you her perspective. I honestly could NOT have done it without her-- she is just awesome. 

I don’t want to neglect to let everyone here also know how much I appreciate the support, prayers and encouragement. It’s amazing to know I have such a tremendous resource as this board-- you guys are the best! A special thank you also goes to Stacy (Bellaratamaltese) because she has been a tremendous encouragement and help.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I am so very sorry to hear that Cozette is having to have surgery. I will certainly be praying for everything to go great and for her to have a painless speedy recovery. Also for her mommy to get through this too


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

OMG, Jackie. Cozette's in surgery right now! It's 7pm on the east coast so it didn't occur to me right away. Wow, that was quick. She hadn't eaten or didn't it matter with the epidural? It sounds like you and Pam really got a great feeling about this specialist and I think it was probably the smartest and bravest thing to have it done right away. Otherwise you would probably have been a wreck leading up to it. I also like the idea of an overnight stay. Tyler was kept overnight when he was neutered (a complicated neuter) and I know it was the best place for him. This way, she'll be on the road to recovery sooner. I'm sending tons of prayers to you, Cozette and Dr. Bausman for the surgery and a great recovery. I'm so sorry that you are having to go through all this. We're all here for you waiting to hear that she's out of surgery and doing great. .:hugging:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I'm not sure why you thanked me here - I didn't do anything! But you're welcome. I am soo sorry you got the news you did and wow - quick into surgery! Were you expecting that? To have to leave her there? Will keep your sweet girl in my thoughts (and you too) Hope everything goes ok and you can put this all behind you.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Jackie, 
It sounds like you have found a wonderful doctor. And Pam was so sweet to travel with you for support. I have been praying for Cozette and you and will continue for a speedy recovery now she is in surgery. With such a stressful day, I hope you are able to get some rest on Friday. You will be busy with your little one when she comes home. 
God Bless!:grouphug:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

socalyte said:


> Back at work and taking a quick break, so thought I’d update everyone. Pam and I took Cozette to the orthopedic specialist, Dr. Bausman, and he looked her over very thoroughly and reviewed her x-rays. Pam can probably fill you in better than I, because I think I heard one-third of what the surgeon said. On top of being stressed, my ears were ringing from a bout with tinnitus, so it is such a blessing that Pam was there!
> 
> Dr. Bausman’s conclusion was that Cozette definitely has hip dysplasia, I think he said likely from Legg-Calve-Perthes, and does need surgery. I think he was surprised she accommodated for her hip as well as she does, but there is no doubting that the joint can’t be salvaged. So, our choices were a femoral head osteotomy (FHO) versus micro total hip replacement (THR). Going over the pros and cons, I couldn’t see putting her through the THR for a variety of reasons, not the least of which is the fact that at some point it would need to again be replaced. I would also have had to go to another facility and surgeon, plus the procedure is so new, it hasn’t been done enough for me to feel at ease with it.
> 
> ...


Actually, I think Jackie got it all. We were very impressed with Dr. Bausman (and oh so cute to boot!). The facility was very nice too. Very caring and competent staff. He also knew our vet, and was very complimentry, and said he would handle this procedure very well. We both agreed that the biggest selling point was that this is a 24hr operation unlike our home vet. She will stay for a full 24 hr plus day, and get great pain control and better monitoring. And he said, he lives close by and if they needed him in the middle of the night, he would come in for her. He was also trained by the other Vet that I recommended to Jackie down at ASG (Dr. Wendelberg), so small world! 

So while he did think it was the LCP, he said it dosen't really matter if it's LCP or hip displasia, because the outcome is that she needs the surgery. He also mentioned it could even have been caused by birth trauma, and that a suprisingly small amount of trauma could cause this. He could send the femur head for analysis after surgery if she really wants an answer. She also had a grade one LP on the L (?) I think, he said she will likely outgrow it. And we were both surprised to know that they actually did a micro hip implant! Can you imagine the size of that prothesis! Amazing. But the draw back to that is that they only last about 10 years, and with Cozette being so young, they would have to do a re-do down the road. Not good. And as he said, if you had a great big dog, you would need a replacement, but at 3 lbs, Cozette is perfect for the FHO procedure. The other hip isn't nearly as bad, and it may not even need surgery, just a wait and see.

Everyone there was completely enamoured with little Cozette. She was so funny, she started whining (because she is so clearly mistreated! LOL!) while we were in the waiting room and she blew it up into a full tilt, head back, howl at the moon! She worked herself up so much that she spit up all over the floor. Good thing she was NPO since last night! 

So when Dr. Bausman said, "we could do this today if you wanted," I kind of thought he meant, we could do this any day. So, the tech came in and said they could take her TODAY! It actually worked out well, since she can come home on Saturday, and Jackie will take next week off. It's about 5pm here in Cal, and I bet she is out of surgery by now. Call me Jackie! I want to know she did OK! She is such a little doll!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG, Jackie -- Cozette's in surgery -- right now? I've been thinking about you all day, but never expected for them to do the surgery today. Well, at least you didn't have long to think about it, and, since Cozette is in a lot of pain, it's good that she's getting the needed surgery so quickly.

I'm sending hugs to you as I know how hard it is when one of our fluffs are at the hospital. And more importantly, I'm sending prayers for sweet little Cozette. She certainly doesn't deserve this health issue -- especially at such a young age.

Cozette -- I know your Mom is worried about you and so are all your SM Awnties. We're sending you lots and lots of wishes that you're better very soon.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Praying for Cozette..


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

OMG Jackie - I didnt realize they were going to do the surgery TODAY! Wow - well, that is a relief because I know she was in pain so once it was confirmed that she needed surgery, the sooner the better. How wonderful of Pam to go with you! I'm glad to hear you found such wonderful vets and that Cozette will be well taken care of! Keep us posted once she gets out of surgery...keeping her and you in my thoughts!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

No word yet? I'm jumping out of my skin. Hoping to hear something soon. :wub::wub:rayer:rayer:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Getting nervous......


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I haven't been not posting because I havent heard. I called and didn't get much information on anything really when I called there, just that Dr. Bausman would call when he was done with her. 

As I was writing the above, Dr. Bausman called. Realizing it is now 8:30 p.m. here, I'm sure you all knew I was biting my fingers to the bone. The wonderful news is that she is doing great! He didn't call before because they had a dog with a really bad abdomen come in and so he got super busy, and all the scheduled surgeries got pushed back. He didn't start her surgery til 7:10 tonight! I told him I'd been freaking out, and he apologized and said it had just been so busy and I should have called, to which I stated I had already been imagining every worst-case scenario and was afraid to call. 

Anyway, her surgery went super well, she never dropped her blood sugar, her CO2 was perfect, anesthesia went perfect, and her postop x-rays look great. Phew!!!! 

I'll continue this post below just so I get this one out right now for those who are waiting. Thank you all for your concern!!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

socalyte said:


> I haven't been not posting because I havent heard. I called and didn't get much information on anything really when I called there, just that Dr. Bausman would call when he was done with her.
> 
> As I was writing the above, Dr. Bausman called. Realizing it is now 8:30 p.m. here, I'm sure you all knew I was biting my fingers to the bone. The wonderful news is that she is doing great! He didn't call before because they had a dog with a really bad abdomen come in and so he got super busy, and all the scheduled surgeries got pushed back. He didn't start her surgery til 7:10 tonight! I told him I'd been freaking out, and he apologized and said it had just been so busy and I should have called, to which I stated I had already been imagining every worst-case scenario and was afraid to call.
> 
> ...


 Yeah!! Way to go Cozette!! (whew!)


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:smheat: PHEW!! So relieved. I was a nervous wreck. I can only imagine how you were. Sounds like everything went perfectly. She's a strong little girl, isn't she? I'm so glad. :chili: I hope you'll be able to get some sleep tonight with the good news and we'll just keep praying for as good a recovery as the surgery. I'm really so happy for you both. :smootch:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

To continue: She already has the Fentanyl (pain) patch on, and is getting Duramorph. He is going to feed her in another hour, and repeat the feeding an hour after that. 

He said it was really kind of "fun," though he realized that was a bad choice of words, doing surgery on her since she is so little and all the structures so tiny. He said he took extra time with her because she is so small and he took super special care. He also said of all the patients there, Cozette was the one he was least worried about because she was doing so well, which was amazing news. He told me to get some wine and relax, which I'm definitely going to do! I can finally breathe!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

so glad to hear the news Jackie!!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:chili::chili:Oh Jackie, what a God-send the surgeon is & Pam!!!!!!!!!!!! I KNOW you must be so relieved. I may have to come to this doctor to get Kitzi's surgery. :innocent: 
I have done so much research I could ALMOST do the surgery myself :HistericalSmiley: ---well, not really! 
I know w/LCPD there is an urgency that it needs to be done NOW---that is different from w/Kitzel for sure. You were correct to move forward quickly.:thumbsup:
I hope he warned you about how scary it looks when you first see her. :w00t: I know some people are not prepared for that so you will need to "pull up your big girl panties" and not react so much to scare Cosette. You would be forgiven, I am sure, if you fainted---just don't scream! :smtease: I think it looks even worse than it must be. Believe me, you will be in my prayers-rayer:--probably on the top of the list next to my daughters!
Please take photos so we can all walk the journey w/you. Sending you tons of love and encouragement! :wub::grouphug:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

What a relief! Like Sandi said, try not to freak out when you first see her, so little Cozette won't be frightened and worried too. I'm so glad it's behind you.:grouphug:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i am now just reading this , thank goodness that she came out well from the surgery !! great about the surgeon and that pam was there with u , will continue praying for ur lil girl !


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

YAY!!! That's such great news!!! I'm SO happy she's doing so well!!!!!!!! I agree with what Sandi said about preparing yourself to see her post-op...when my Bailey had to go for an exploratory abdominal surgery, I was shocked to see his incision when I went to go pick him up!!! And it was just like a spay incision would be...so not THAT bad...I just hadnt gone through that before so it was a huge shocker. But from what the vet said, sounds like everything went GREATTTTT with Cozette's surgery...she is SUCH a trooper and YOU are such a great Mommy!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Vicki - thinking of you and Cozette today. :wub::wub: Hope you had a good night.:hugging: Let us know how our little girl is doing.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Today is officially postop day 1. 

Cozette went through the night like a trooper, although has been serenading everyone with "howling at the moon sonata #1" this morning LOL. Since they have her on such good pain coverage, I think she is probably either just very disoriented or making sure everyone knows she is there. The nurse said everyone loves her-- that she looks like a little stuffed accessory LOL. She kept saying how cute and adorable she was, which of course we know :blush:

She ate for the nurse this morning, which is great. Never dropped her blood sugar through the night, so didn't need to give a glucose drip. Pam had warned me yesterday about how she was going to look, which was a much needed reality check, so I'm as prepared as I can be. The nurse said she has a nekkid chicken leg!! My poor baby. 

I am going to look online to see if I can find someone to do some sewing for me, because it's going to take a good while for that hair to grow in--so the leg will be colder, which isn't optimum for healing, plus it's going to look strange with one little bare leg. I'd like to find someone who could make me little jogging suits, pj's, and maybe dresses with matching bloomers, all lined with silk or satin so it decreases the chances of matts. If anyone has suggestions for someone, I'd appreciate the help!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

socalyte said:


> Today is officially postop day 1.
> 
> Cozette went through the night like a trooper, although has been serenading everyone with "howling at the moon sonata #1" this morning LOL. Since they have her on such good pain coverage, I think she is probably either just very disoriented or making sure everyone knows she is there. The nurse said everyone loves her-- that she looks like a little stuffed accessory LOL. She kept saying how cute and adorable she was, which of course we know :blush:
> 
> ...


 Yes, I did! Jackie was fretting that they would have to shave a spot for the little pain patch. I said, Jackie, brace yourself! She is going to have her entire leg shaved bare! Then we had a good laugh!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

pammy4501 said:


> Yes, I did! Jackie was fretting that they would have to shave a spot for the little pain patch. I said, Jackie, brace yourself! She is going to have her entire leg shaved bare! Then we had a good laugh!


So glad you could be there Pam!!! Can you come & get my husband ready for when I need surgery? :HistericalSmiley:
I imagine you will also have staples---and that looks scary too. :smcry: Sometimes they run a laser over it which aids in healing. It sounds like you have a doctor that would be worth his weight in gold.
Is Cosette's hair long otherwise? When I was told they would shave Kitzel's entire back side of both sides I did a pre-emptive cut---but here we are ready for another cut & no surgery scheduled. I didn't know how I would bathe him as he always pees on his front legs! I believe girls are more tidy!:thumbsup:
Please keep us up-dated and take lots of photos. I, for one, will be here waiting! :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jackie -- I'm so glad to hear the good news -- that Cozette is doing so very well. It's amazing how strong this tiny little fluffs can be. Sounds like all is going very well and I'm praying that she's back to her strong self very soon.

I just pm'd you about clothes.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Just heard from the vet-- and they said if she continues doing as well as she has been she may be able to come home this afternoon! :aktion033: (Either that or maybe they don't appreciate her "serenading" the hospital LOL. I'll have to try to get you all a video of that, it's hilarious! )

Oh my gosh I so didn't expect to bring her home today! I was thinking tomorrow morning at the earliest, so she is such a strong little thing. They will send her home with her Fentanyl patch, she already has Metacam, and they'll give me Tramadol for breakthrough pain, which makes me feel less nervous about handling things at home.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

thats great news , strong lil cookie she is !!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

socalyte said:


> Just heard from the vet-- and they said if she continues doing as well as she has been she may be able to come home this afternoon! :aktion033: (Either that or maybe they don't appreciate her "serenading" the hospital LOL. I'll have to try to get you all a video of that, it's hilarious! )
> 
> Oh my gosh I so didn't expect to bring her home today! I was thinking tomorrow morning at the earliest, so she is such a strong little thing. They will send her home with her Fentanyl patch, she already has Metacam, and they'll give me Tramadol for breakthrough pain, which makes me feel less nervous about handling things at home.


 Fabulous news!! OK Mama, et the home ICU ready! LOL! She is going to be soooo happy to see you!!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Pam, are you for rent? LOL. I'm excited but nervous. Can't stand to see my little ones in pain. :smcry:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Dynamite comes in small packages! :HistericalSmiley:
:wub:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

socalyte said:


> Pam, are you for rent? LOL. I'm excited but nervous. Can't stand to see my little ones in pain. :smcry:


 I can easily be bribed with baked goods! LOL!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Great news Jackie. She will not have that limp anymore, bless her heart. My heart broke for her when I read that. We are so lucky there are doctors like yours. These little ones are so strong. She is going to be so excited to see you. I actually read on Wikipedia that the Maltese are one of the hardiest of the small breeds. I had to borrow someones i phone at work so I could check on Cozette today, I could not wait till I got home. I wanted to send a reply so bad though. I can't wait to see the video of her howl. I just love your description of her calling out to the staff (or Mom). How sweet she is. :wub: 
Kandis


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Just called the vet hospital, and yes, she can come home this late afternoon or early evening. Since I work until 5:00, I'll pick her up as soon as I can make it through traffic! I can't wait. 

Thanks everyone for all your kind words, good thoughts and prayers. I don't know how I could have coped without everyone's support. I will definitely continue to keep you updated and post pictures (and videos if I can get them). And Pam, my office workers say I make the best cinnamon rolls they've ever had, especially the pecan ones, just saying!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> So glad you could be there Pam!!! Can you come & get my husband ready for when I need surgery? :HistericalSmiley:
> I imagine you will also have staples---and that looks scary too. :smcry: Sometimes they run a laser over it which aids in healing. It sounds like you have a doctor that would be worth his weight in gold.
> Is Cosette's hair long otherwise? When I was told they would shave Kitzel's entire back side of both sides I did a pre-emptive cut---but here we are ready for another cut & no surgery scheduled. I didn't know how I would bathe him as he always pees on his front legs! I believe girls are more tidy!:thumbsup:
> Please keep us up-dated and take lots of photos. I, for one, will be here waiting! :wub:


Oh Sandi, I had to laugh. Sammie does the same thing sometimes:eek2_gelb2:. I have wipes handy by his pads. I just love his 'mini leg lift' when he finds a high weed:tumbleweed: in the yard. We love our big boys!

:back2topic:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

socalyte said:


> Just called the vet hospital, and yes, she can come home this late afternoon or early evening. Since I work until 5:00, I'll pick her up as soon as I can make it through traffic! I can't wait.
> 
> Thanks everyone for all your kind words, good thoughts and prayers. I don't know how I could have coped without everyone's support. I will definitely continue to keep you updated and post pictures (and videos if I can get them). And Pam, my office workers say I make the best cinnamon rolls they've ever had, especially the pecan ones, just saying!



Go get that sweet girl! :aktion033: Drive safe and good luck Jackie with her recovery. 
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm so happy that Cozette is doing well enough to come home. That such wonderful news.

Did they say how long it would take her to heal from the surgery? How long does she have to stay off the leg?


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Wonderful news! I hope Cosette's recovery is as speedy and pain free as possible.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I don't yet have all the particulars for her recovery, Lynn. I do know she will be on complete crate rest for two weeks, even carried to the potty pad, but I'll find out when I get there. I'll try to remember to write everything down because I know I'll forget half of what's said. 

Trying to figure out how to manage it so she doesn't put weight on the leg while pottying, if my understanding of the weight-bearing restriction is correct.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jackie - I just saw that you're picking up Cozette. Boy is she amazing. :chili::chili: And an opera singer, to boot. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: A little girl with a big heart and a lot of guts I'm so glad she's done so well. And now you have the weekend to be home with her and get her into a routine. Do write down everything and I know you can't wait to have her in your arms. I think she's going to be extremely spoiled. :wub:


----------



## cometgrrl (Dec 31, 2010)

Jackie, I just read this entire thread for the first time tonight.

I am so glad to read that little Cozette is going to be ok, and impressed at how quickly you handled this whole situation.

Indy sends licks and tail wags to Cozette and we both wish her a full, speedy recovery.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sue -- I think Pam mentioned that Jackie is taking off work next week to be with Cozette. I'm so glad because she should be much less needy by week 2 -- in fact, just from hearing about Cozette, I think she's going to be a hard one to keep quiet.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Got my little one home early this evening!  Everything is going super as far as her recovery, but I'm trying to keep her quiet and not chew on her incision, getting her to eat, taking her potty, giving her meds, and holding her when she is fussing. I just now finally had time to post and upload pics! I really hope she sleeps well because mommy needs it LOL. I'm not at all complaining because I am so thrilled she went through the surgery so well. 

To get her to walk without her hip having to bear weight, I took a scarf and knotted the ends for hand-holds. I then slid it under her belly and walked her that way, and it worked pretty well. I may try using her padded halter with a short leash tomorrow. The biggest challenge has been preventing her from chewing her incision. I have an inflatable soft collar, but the little devil keeps sliding her front paws through it one at a time, and then shimmies out of it. I definitely don't want to put it on uncomfortably tight so it's been a lot of trial and error. Hopefully we're good now. I may try just dressing the incision well enough that she can't get to it if the vet agrees, because I cant imagine having the collar on is super comfortable, even it if is soft. 

Here is what her incision looks like:









I'm going to try to get some sleep now, but wanted to get her homecoming posted.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Jackie i don't know how i missed this thread, but am so happy to hear that Cozette is doing so well after her surgery. I had to laugh about her getting out of her soft collar. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:That is one fiesty little girl you have there and no wonder she got to come home sooner than expected. She's a little spitfire and she sounds like she is going to recover nicely. Give that little sweetheart a kiss from me. :wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Here's a link to the American College of Veterinary Surgeons and info about hip dysplasia and a link to surgeons. See if you can read up on the web about it in small breeds.
ACVS - Hip Dysplasia in Dogs[/QUOTE]

(somehow I deleted part of Sue's post) anyway this is a great link Sue, I read about knee and hip issues as I was clueless on this subject. I thought the link explained signs/surgery/post op all really well. here is what it said about Cozette's post op. I am pretty sure this is she had done, and realize Cozette's doctor may have a totally different plan.

_After femoral head and neck ostectomy, patients are encouraged to use the limb as soon as possible. Physical therapy and controlled exercise to increase the range of motion of the hip is essential for an optimal outcome. It may take up to 6 weeks or longer after surgery for some dogs to show improvement._


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Jackie,
Hope you got some sleep last nite. it's 6am out west. Sending prayers your way. rayer:rayer:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Glad to hear she's doing well and you have the surgery behind you.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Interestingly, and Pam can correct me if I have this wrong, the specialist did say she would use the limb right away, but the written home instructions say pretty strict crate rest until the stitches come out in two weeks. After that, we increase the activity and even start her on regular frequent walks.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

socalyte said:


> Interestingly, and Pam can correct me if I have this wrong, the specialist did say she would use the limb right away, but the written home instructions say pretty strict crate rest until the stitches come out in two weeks. After that, we increase the activity and even start her on regular frequent walks.



Jackie, I am sure you got great directions. Hoping Cozette is doing well this am. It has happened to me whenever I or a pet has had a procedure/surgery and I have ? about written directions and what I thought the DR said, so I end up with a call back to clarify we are all on same page. 2 weeks may mean (asap) with type of surgery. just said asap-no time. so I might would check next week.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

socalyte said:


> Interestingly, and Pam can correct me if I have this wrong, the specialist did say she would use the limb right away, but the written home instructions say pretty strict crate rest until the stitches come out in two weeks. After that, we increase the activity and even start her on regular frequent walks.


 That's right Jackie. He said much less crate rest for this procedure. Just until the stitches are out. Contrasted with the micro hip replacement that required weeks of crate rest. As soon as her stitiches are out, he wants her to get out and play and walk/run and get her full range of motion. He also said she could have passive ROM while the stitches are still in I think.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

That is amazing----and totally different from LCPD---do you know why? Wow!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

so happy that cozzette is home n she seems to be doing so well .


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

edelweiss said:


> That is amazing----and totally different from LCPD---do you know why? Wow!


 Because there is no joint anymore. The femur head is gone and they close the joint capsule. A scar pad forms. But scar tissue is not very elastic. So early movement and full ROM is crucial to have full movement as the scar pad forms.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

socalyte said:


> Today is officially postop day 1.
> 
> Cozette went through the night like a trooper, although has been serenading everyone with "howling at the moon sonata #1" this morning LOL.
> 
> ...


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Sandi, did you mean how it is different from Legg-Calve-Perthes disease? That is, from the description on the bill I received, what the ortho specialist felt was likely the cause of her need for this surgery. I'll have to read the info on the link posted, but my understanding is that treatment for any type of advanced hip dysplasia and/or advanced Legg-Calve-Perthes is the same, as the presentation and symptoms are the same. Does that make sense?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

How's little Cozette doing today? And, Jackie, I hope you were able to get some rest.

It's amazing to me how advanced medicine has become (and the new advancements being made daily). It's true not only with human medicine, but with veterinary medicine too.

Although I certainly wish that little Cozeette had not had to go through this, I do find the info very interesting on the medical techniques that are being used and how much can be done for our sweet fluffs.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Just checking in on Cozette.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi, all. Here's an update for Saturday night and Sunday morning: 

Last night started off rocky when her pain med wore off but it wasn't time for her next dose. When I gave her some Tramadol, it kicked in around 45 minutes later, and then we both got some lovely sleep, about six hours. That was great! When the med wore off mid-morning, she let me know she was not too happy and fussed a lot. It's such a helpless feeling-- I want to tell her the medication will start kicking in but of course she doesn't understand anything except she is hurting. 

She does get frustrated that she can't use her pad without me hovering and hanging onto her, maybe she wants her privacy, LOL. But it's only for two weeks so we can both deal with it. When she isn't hurting, after her potty break she likes to "walk" with me supporting her hips with the scarf. She doesn't put any weight on the right side, just the left, so I let her go across the room. It seems to make her happy to be able to be in charge of her locomotion somewhat and of where she is going for a minute or two. 

Oh, I have got to tell you, Bully sticks are worth their weight in gold! After Pam and I left her at the vet hospital, we decided retail therapy would be a good diversion, so we stopped off at Unleashed by Petco. I bought a bunch of stuff including Bully sticks, and when she got super fussy with the pain before her medication kicked in, I gave her one of those-- that helped a TON. I think the gnawing gave her something other than the pain to concentrate on. It makes the horrible smell worth it, LOL. 

As everyone who has had either a fluff or a baby knows, the hardest part is not knowing what the fussing is about. Figuring out whether it is hunger, thirst, pain, or needing to potty, or maybe just boredom, is stressful. I'm so glad, though, that I can be here and do everything possible to meet her needs as best I can. 

Thanks for bearing with me and "listening" to my venting and chronicling all of Cozette's progress. It really helps to be able to express my feelings-- and knowing so many people care is just so special and appreciated!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Jackie, I just finished reading this whole thread. I am so sorry little Cozette had to go through surgery, but it sounds as if she will be good as new shortly!:chili: My goodness, you must have been a nervous wreck..I know I would have been crazy. You are so fortunate to have Pam to give you support.

Take care and try to rest yourself whenever you can. I will continue to pray for Cozette's healing. Give her some kisses from me and Rocky. xoxo


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Praying for your baby girl, I hope she is doing a little better tonight :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I haven't been on much so I'm just now seeing this. I'm so glad Cozette did so well and I hope she's 100% better in no time. What an ordeal this has been for you both.
Hugs and prayers to that baby! 
:grouphug:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Jackie, Hoping her pain level is dropping. Poor Cozette trying to walk around. She has a good mommy to help her heal. Breaks my heart when they are in pain, but wonderful you were able to help her with medical advancements like this. Hang in there and continued prayers for you both.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jackie - I'm so happy that Cozette is doing so well. I think she's taking out her anger at the pain on the bully sticks. :angry::HistericalSmiley: I love that nothing stops her. Hope things continue to go so well.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Just checking in for an update. 

She didn't have a great night, was awake off and on a lot. I'm feeling pretty sleep deprived. On the positive side, I've been able to keep more on top of Cozette's pain the last few days, and that has helped a lot. When her pain meds are due she does get really cranky, and I don't blame her. She is also getting frustrated at me not letting her chew on her boo-boo, and she's very sneaky about trying to get to it! Definitely a feisty little devil. I noticed today she was moving her leg a little bit more, up and down and backward, so that's a good development. At first the leg was just dangling and swaying in the breeze, which freaked me out. So, slowly, things are progressing. 

I took a break from posting this when she woke, and during that time she was so full of P&V-- she wanted to play, play, play, which made me so happy. Her breeder's nickname for her was PV, and she definitely fit that tonight! It was so nice to see, but she got very frustrated that she couldn't be mobile like she wanted. She did tire herself out, LOL. I definitely saw the Cozette I'm more used to seeing  The down side of that is that she also wants to get at her incision-- it's difficult to keep her from getting at it, although so far I'm winning :sweatdrop: I think I'm going to have to get more creative somehow LOL

I am staying home with her, as there's just no way that she could be alone for any length of time. She is too dependent, with needing me to help her or hold her with everything she does. Poor thing. I keep telling myself we'll be seeing the rewards of this rough patch before we know it, and she won't be in pain from that hip anymore, so all this will be done before we know it. 

She's finally down to sleep, so I'm going to try to get some rest myself. Til tomorrow


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Jackie,
Thanks for the update. Glad to hear she is wanting to play. I had a puppy that pulled out couple of his stitches after his neuter (he had severe complications and screamed with the cone on the head) and the vet finally removed them early and applied something else to the incision. It was really hard for him to remove them, so prob not that easy for her to even if she tried.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jackie -- it's great to hear that Cozette is doing so much better, but I'm sure that she's still in pain without the meds. And you, my friend, definitely need to get some rest, but I know that's probably next to impossible.

OK -- so you got a glimpse of how difficult it's going to be to contain Miss P&V by this time next week. That's good (but also a challenge). Good that the Vet wants her up and about within 2 weeks of surgery. I doubt that you could keep her quiet for much longer. 

Praying that her recovery continues to go well (and that you're able to get some sleep).


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oh wow im happy that cozzette seems to be doing better ! and sorry she wants to get at her boo boo , have u tried a onesie or can she still try to bite it thru that ? hope u get some rest !


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

From looking at the pix, I don't think that a onesie will cover it Liza. Glad that Cozette is feeling more like herself. It's all so hard when you're going thru it. And the sleep deprivation is the worst for you. I remember when I had it when my DS was born. I was a zombie. :w00t: So always try to sleep/rest when she's sleeping. Or lead the way to sleep It will get better and in the long run she'll feel so much better. Night, night.:grouphug:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sending "better days ahead wishes" and so hoping you are able to get some rest too. They do love to tempt fate w/the incision, don't they! I can imagine that at first it hurts them, then itches as it gets better. 
Hang in there!! Sending hugs. Kitzi sends kisses to Cozette.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oh wow ur right ...


Snowbody said:


> From looking at the pix, I don't think that a onesie will cover it Liza. Glad that Cozette is feeling more like herself. It's all so hard when you're going thru it. And the sleep deprivation is the worst for you. I remember when I had it when my DS was born. I was a zombie. :w00t: So always try to sleep/rest when she's sleeping. Or lead the way to sleep It will get better and in the long run she'll feel so much better. Night, night.:grouphug:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Cozette's pain is partly handled by her Fentanyl patch, which comes off tomorrow at our local vet's office, saving me a trip out of area. She is also on Metacam once a day, and Toradol for breakthrough pain every eight hours as needed. I've been using the Toradol routinely because until I did, the breakthrough pain was making her miserable. 

Yeah, I don't think the onesie would work, Liza, for two reasons. At somewhere around 3 pounds, none of the onesies are small enough, and I'm also not sure if they'd be thick enough that her sharp little teeth couldn't through it. 

So far today she has been reallllllly fussy and not sleeping well. I'm not sure of the cause. No temperature, the incision looks beautiful, she's eating and drinking, and all systems are "go"  I was worried the Metacam might be bothering her stomach, but there's no evidence I can point to that would indicate that. I always give it on a full stomach, too. I called her specialist hospital and they didn't seem too worried about it. Perhaps it's a bad day just because. Or maybe she moved around in her little carrier crate in such a way that she hurt herself somehow. Tomorrow's another day and it may be a really good one. Heck, tonight even may be way better. 

The one thing that has remained constant is what a loving little puppy she is. Every time I take her out of the crate, I get a ton of little puppy kisses. She definitely loves her mommy, and every bit of this is more than worth it for sweet little puppy kisses


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Could be that she over did a little, and now is having a little pain spike. But overall it seems like she is doing well? I called you today, but you were probably busy...go figure LOL! When does she get those stitches out? Are you staying home until then? Hugs!!!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Tonight Cozette wouldn't eat or drink and I could hear her tummy gurgling. No diarrhea or vomiting though. She was still going potty, but not much. She mostly would just lie very quietly in my lap. I didn't give her the Metacam, as the specialist group suggested I could try that if I wanted. I'm glad we're seeing our vet tomorrow because if it continues, he can check her out. 

Pam I texted you, not sure if you got it because I haven't been near my phone this evening since. I think the appointment is 11:30. I'll have to call them because I didn't write it down (go figure LOL). Usually I'd remember; funny what a lack of sleep does to you.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm so sorry Jackie. It sounds like you and little Cozette are having a tough time. I hope the vet can figure it out-perhaps it is medication related.:grouphug:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Jackie, I'm so sorry Cozette is having a bit of a tough time after her surgery. The first few days are the worst, I would imagine...so hang in there, you're almost through the tough part! Regarding the not eating/tummy gurgles...when my cat and Bailey had surgeries, I was told that the procedure and the anesthesia plus all the medicines afterwards can make them really nauseous to the point where they don't want to eat much. Especially since she's been on pain killers for a few days, that may be having the effect of making her tummy upset or making her nauseous. I know the pain killer my cat was on was known to cause constipation and he wouldnt want to eat until his tummy felt better. One thing I was told to try for upset tummies was Animal Essentials' Ginger Mint Tonic. You may want to look in to it and run it by your vet. It'll help soothe her tummy and make the rumbles go away. 

Hope Cozette feels better soon!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

hope ur baby feels better soon , i agree with nida even though the meds usually make the pain go away they do tend to make a person feel queasy n nauseus , so i can only imagine a little fluff , heres praying that she feels better really soon , give her a little kissy from dolce n i


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

oh wow Jackie I just saw all this as have not been on for a while as my uncle passed away and dad broke his neck  

I feel so bad I missed all this with your baby. I hope she has a better day today. 

there is a rehab place in los angeles Tami on here went to that may have some exercises for you on this healing process 

Los Angeles pet pain relief, dog acupuncture, rehabilitation, Santa Monica

Pam knows Tami too and has her number so maybe you can talk with her about this place 

I just received this info on facebook yesterday thought it might be helpful 

Legg-Calve-Perthes Disease Is Often Mistaken For Hip Dysplaia by Fred Lanting, All-Breed Dog Show Judge

a stroller or pack and play might be helpful so you can roll her from room to room to be with you too when she is resting. I have a play pen but it does not have rollers on it if you want to use it so she has a little more room than crate 

I have these cones depending on her neck size that work real well and are soft 

http://www.yorkiefantasy.com/misc/misc.htm

Jackie when she would lay down for periods of time would she get up and it be like her leg was out of socket and then she put it back in by wiggling her leg? The reason I ask is lucy's back left leg is like that but other than that she runs around like crazy and no limping. It is only after laying down for long periods of time. She is getting dental on 4/13 and orthopedic next door is going to do xrays when she comes out of anesthesia to get good xrays to see why her leg is doing this and if LP or hip related. She is really hyper so best to do when she is sedated so held off on doing xrays until she had dental for this reason. I have never seen anything like this before and dee dee has LP.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oh honey im so sorry about ur uncle and about ur dad ! how sis he injure himself , ?? hope n pray they he feels better soon , and im sorry for ur loss


dwerten said:


> oh wow Jackie I just saw all this as have not been on for a while as my uncle passed away and dad broke his neck
> 
> I feel so bad I missed all this with your baby. I hope she has a better day today.
> 
> ...


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

dwerten said:


> I just received this info on facebook yesterday thought it might be helpful
> 
> Legg-Calve-Perthes Disease Is Often Mistaken For Hip Dysplaia by Fred Lanting, All-Breed Dog Show Judge


Deb, this is an awesome article. Would you do us all a favor and start a new thread entitled Legg-Calve-Perthes Disease and post the link again. This info is too good and too important to not get stand alone space.

You find and post some of the most helpful and informative articles and this is one of them. Thank you!!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

MaryH said:


> Deb, this is an awesome article. Would you do us all a favor and start a new thread entitled Legg-Calve-Perthes Disease and post the link again. This info is too good and too important to not get stand alone space.
> 
> You find and post some of the most helpful and informative articles and this is one of them. Thank you!!


sure will do that now.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Well, things started out rocky this morning. I still couldn't get Cozette to eat or drink and then this morning she had a very mucusy stool with some blood (sorry if TMI). She also still had the tummy gurgles. I stopped the Metacam, as I said. She was shaky this morning, which I'd been watching for, but she didn't want to take the Nutrical and ended up getting it all over her face and not inside her. I diluted some Nutrical in a little water, syringed it up and squirted it in her mouth. She was very mad at mommy for doing that! 

I called the vet hospital and they wanted to see her. I took her in and they checked her all over. They gave her some subq fluids and they sent us home with Pepcid suspension. They told me that she can now start putting weight on that leg for really short periods of time, which is great since that will make pottying much easier!

I've now realized that her "howling at the moon" serenade means really unfortunate things are going to happen! Poor thing started whimpering and then progressed to a full-blown howl while on the drive home. I pulled over to a parking lot and checked on her, and she and the crate were a mess! Thank goodness I had brought a change of everything, and after getting her cleaned up, she fell instantly to sleep and slept the rest of the way home. 

When we got home, she ate a little chicken and potato, but not a lot. But shortly after, the doorbell rang and we got a present from JenniferHope423! :wub: There were two adorable jammies with full length legs, which are very needed because Cozette did manage to get the end stitch loosened earlier today. Cozette posed for me and wrote about them in the pictures part of the forum :heart::heart: 

She still hasn't eaten much, but I think today's adventure was so stressful and tiring that she needs to sleep more than anything. I know mommy desperately needs rest too! 

Part of what I'm struggling with most is that I worry that all that I'm having to do to her is going to affect our relationship. I hated that she kept turning away from me, pretty much most of the day. I understand that what I'm doing is necessary, but she doesn't! She just knows mommy is shoving syringes in her mouth, taking her places she gets poked at, grabbing on her whenever she tries to walk, etc. It's tearing me apart. Sigh.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Don't worry Jackie. I used to think that about Lola. I was always doing something unpleasent with her. Everytime we went in the car she got a blood draw. We've done injectable meds, sub-q's, you name it. Sometimes she would hide behind Mike's big chair. Poor baby. But she is still my girl. She sits right next to me every night. And she still does the happy dance when I come home. Mike always tells her, "Lola, you are a lucky girl that you got this mommie, because I don't know if everyone would have done all this for a little doggie!" I think once the pain is better, they instinctively know that you are the savior.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

I agree with Pam as dex had a needle put him every day for over a month and then more needles. He goes again saturday too for more blood work. When he was hospitalized and we would see him in a room he would pout and turn away from us and stare at the wall because he could not come home. 

He is still mamas little boy now after all that. She just does not understand what is all that is going on and she will be happy when she feels better. 

The metacam could have been upsetting her tummy as nsaids can do that as my dee dee cannot tolerate nsaids. Dogs with ibd also cannot tolerate nsaids. It affects the lining of the tummy so can cause the mucousy poop you are seeing or it could be from colitis as she is under stress 

Hang in there it will get easier even though it does not seem like it now.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Cozette will "forgive" you, for sure,
she knows you love her very, very, much.
It must be so hard to see her pain, 
I am hoping she will be much improved.
Hugs to you.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

MaryH said:


> Deb, this is an awesome article. Would you do us all a favor and start a new thread entitled Legg-Calve-Perthes Disease and post the link again. This info is too good and too important to not get stand alone space.
> 
> You find and post some of the most helpful and informative articles and this is one of them. Thank you!!


I agree Mary, Deb always has the best links.:goodpost:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh Jackie, I am sorry she is in pain and has upset tummy. Sammie did that turning away thing too after he was attacked and I took him to Vet and they gave him shots. and when I got home he hid under the sofa for 20 minutes and when I lifted the ruffle to talk to him he looked away and whined. It hurt cause he did not want me to help him. Took a couple of days for him to love on me again (his pain had let up) he was back to his licking, loving Sammie boy I know but he stayed tired and slow another few days. So will Cozette. She is probably so tired. Sammie did not go through anything as bad as Cozette and he was so tired it scared me. The meds, stress and pain takes it out of them. I think she may be at that point. I am hoping when she begins to walk that will help her recovery, just like when I had a surgery and I felt so bad from laying all the time near the end right before I was aloud to move around. 
Sending prayers your way. :wub:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I wanted to post an update on Cozette. Wow it's been a challenging time! Though we’ve had both good times and some rough patches, overall she is doing pretty well. 

On Thursday evening we got a visit from Deb (Dwerten), who brought over three different Elizabethan collars to try. I’d mentioned how I was having a heck of a time keeping Cozette away from her incision; even with the PJs on, somehow after a while she would manage to get her leg out of the PJ leg and get to her incision. Deb told me that she had some soft collars (cones) that would likely fit Cozette and we could try them and see which worked. Two of the cones worked really well, and I no longer have to worry about Cozette taking her stitches out. Because they are soft, she is very comfortable but can’t reach her incision-- what an incredible relief! She also brought some clothes for Cozette, which was so sweet and generous. Friday Cozette was super grumpy so I wasn’t able to get pictures, and the weekend was just exhausting, but I’ll try to get to that soon. 

Deb and I spent a long time chatting, and of course she has had more than her share of doggy health problems, so we were able to vent and commiserate about the issues involved with having sick pups. It was extremely sweet of her to take the time to stop by and share with me and bring all the things she had for Cozette. 

It’s amazing how well Cozette is looking now-- such a vast improvement over two weeks ago! She has a little hair growing back on her hip and leg --it looks so cute, just this soft fuzz. Now she looks like she has white fuzzy chicken legs, lol. 

I’d mentioned how we had a bad day Friday when she was extremely grumpy and growly, but since then I increased her Toradol and she is now back to her loving little self. In retrospect I think that was the issue with her behavior toward me that had me so worried on Wednesday. We’d had to take her off her Metacam due to tummy issues, and I think that along with that, her Fentanyl patch wearing off, and the vet having us wean her down on the Toradol, she just was too uncomfortable. Poor little thing. 

Thursday we have an appointment with her ortho, and hopefully she will be able to start putting some more weight on her leg and talking short walks. Her stitches will also be removed at that time, so I think she will definitely be a much happier little doggy. 
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jackie - I'm so glad to read that Cozette's starting to come back to being Cozette. Sounds like the new collar really did the trick to give the stitches a break from inquiring teeth. :w00t: I know that Cozette will keep improving and hope your orthopod visit goes well.
And how sweet is Deb? She's amazing with her info, caring and helpfulness that she's offered so many of us on SM. And to get a personal visit -- wow! I hope you gave her a hug for all of us. :hugging: Deb - you're an SM treasure. :grouphug:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh Jackie, what a great report! You are so fortunate to have Deb to give you the support you needed. I am so happy Cozette is being more like herself. Looks like she has a great nursing team to help her get well and strong again. :chili:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Great posting! Good work Deb! SMers are the best!
Cozette, baby, you are going to be running very soon. How happy are we about that!!!!
Sending you love,


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jackie -- just seeing the update on Cozette. What a sweetheart Deb is. I'm so glad that the collars have helped. 

Thank goodness that Cozette seems to keep improving. Continuing to send prayers for both of you.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I've not been here much lately and just now read thru about dear little Cozette's surgery and now recovery. Sooo happy to learn she has done so well... much due to her fantastic Dr. and her diligent Mom!
Will be keeping her in my prayers !


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

so happy the cones are helping  and she is feeling better each day. It was so nice meeting you and your adorable cozette. I hope each day gets easier for the both of you  

hugs from the LD GANG


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Whee a whole night's sleep for the first time since Cozette's surgery! Gosh it's amazing how much-needed rest will change your perspective on things. 

Cozette is slowly perking up so I can see bits of her personality shining through once more. Last night was very encouraging. Before all this happened I was working on the command "stop" so she would stop barking or doing whatever, and just generally give me her attention. I learned this from Victoria Stillwell's show on Animal Planet. You say stop, wait for them to pay attention and then treat them so they associate paying attention and getting treats with the word stop. After they have the command down, you phase out treats, or just treat occasionally. Anyway, my daughter's dog came in and Tiffany started barking, so I told her "stop!" Cozette was sitting on the couch and swiveled her head toward me so fast she nearly fell over because of the cone, lol. She gave me her first real "Cozette look" with her little tongue out and her happy face since surgery. I'd missed that little face! :wub:Of course I quickly went and got her a treat! It's so nice to feel like we are really on the downslope now!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Did she get her stitches out today? I bet her incision is looking good too. She is going to bounce back fast now!! Go Cozette!! Get ready little girl, we have a trip planned for you and Mommy!! (and we really need it!!!)


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I just love hearing happy Cozette stories!!!! 



socalyte said:


> Whee a whole night's sleep for the first time since Cozette's surgery! Gosh it's amazing how much-needed rest will change your perspective on things.
> 
> Cozette is slowly perking up so I can see bits of her personality shining through once more. Last night was very encouraging. Before all this happened I was working on the command "stop" so she would stop barking or doing whatever, and just generally give me her attention. I learned this from Victoria Stillwell's show on Animal Planet. You say stop, wait for them to pay attention and then treat them so they associate paying attention and getting treats with the word stop. After they have the command down, you phase out treats, or just treat occasionally. Anyway, my daughter's dog came in and Tiffany started barking, so I told her "stop!" Cozette was sitting on the couch and swiveled her head toward me so fast she nearly fell over because of the cone, lol. She gave me her first real "Cozette look" with her little tongue out and her happy face since surgery. I'd missed that little face! :wub:Of course I quickly went and got her a treat! It's so nice to feel like we are really on the downslope now!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

socalyte said:


> Whee a whole night's sleep for the first time since Cozette's surgery! Gosh it's amazing how much-needed rest will change your perspective on things.
> 
> Cozette is slowly perking up so I can see bits of her personality shining through once more. Last night was very encouraging. Before all this happened I was working on the command "stop" so she would stop barking or doing whatever, and just generally give me her attention. I learned this from Victoria Stillwell's show on Animal Planet. You say stop, wait for them to pay attention and then treat them so they associate paying attention and getting treats with the word stop. After they have the command down, you phase out treats, or just treat occasionally. Anyway, my daughter's dog came in and Tiffany started barking, so I told her "stop!" Cozette was sitting on the couch and swiveled her head toward me so fast she nearly fell over because of the cone, lol. She gave me her first real "Cozette look" with her little tongue out and her happy face since surgery. I'd missed that little face! :wub:Of course I quickly went and got her a treat! It's so nice to feel like we are really on the downslope now!


Oh Jackie, I SO enjoyed reading this post. I am so happy :chili:for you and her. Just wonderful news. Thanks for sharing the STOP training. Sammie had (1) obed class before his attack 3 weeks ago and I was amazed at how fast he obeyed in that one class we attended.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh how great that she's doing better and beginning to act like her normal self!!! I know how amazing it feels when they have been ill for a while and then slowly start to come back around...after Bailey's surgery he had a really, really, really rough time for about a week. He just looked awful and miserable and I was petrified. He couldn't hold anything down either, including pills, so I had to take him in to the vet every day to get the injectible version of the meds. It was awful. Then slowly, he started moving around more...slowly, there were small signs of his old self returning...his tail wagging slightly whenever someone came in the room, or him sniffing around for crumbs. It's the most wonderful thing, isnt it!? You and Cozette have been through SO MUCH and I'm so happy that she's finally coming around...now, I'll be praying that she just gets all better quickly and you both can put all of this behind you! 

p.s. you are such a great Mommy!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i am so happy to hear that cozzette is feeling better , too cute .. my prayers are still being said for ur lil girl .


----------

